# Going in the hospital



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

I am scheduled for some major surgery this coming Friday and probably will be in for a week. Cazzie will split his time with my two daughters-in-law. One has a Maltese who likes Cazzie and the other has an older GR female who could care less. DH will pick up Cazzie each night and bring him home. I am worried about Cazzie. He is so attached to me. I worry that he will wonder what's going on, where's mommy, and maybe "act out." I worry that he will run out onto the street or get dognapped or eaten by coyotes. I just worry about him!!! 

He has stayed with both girls before with no ill effects, but has never been away from me for so long. He is one year old now. I suppose this is all part of pre-surgery angst???

Any advice appreciated,

Suzy


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Facing any kind of surgery, especially major surgery, is sure to make anyone feel unsettled.

Leaving your fuzz-ball under any circumstance, is also stressful.

So, I say you are DEFINITELY entitled to lots of hugs, lots of understanding, and a multitude of prayers. Hug that sweetie twice as much as ever, and remember the feel, the sweet puppy smell, and the absolute comfort it brings...and take that with you.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I understand your concern. I had the same fears about Milo and the girls when I went in to the hospital in August. I was away for 6 days and they were confused when I came home. By the end of the first day they seemed to relax in the knowledge that mommy was home.

Unfortunately for me and him, it was in my very early days with Milo and it really put a crimp in the training but aside from that he was fine. He was brought back and forth from my son's house, to mine, to my friend's. The worst part of it was in my son's house he was kept locked in a room all by himself because they didn't want their cats upset. I'm sure the poor baby was confused and frightened at the time, wondering where he was going this time.

At least you had time to plan and with both your daugters-in-law planning for the visit it should go smoothly. Hope your surgery and stay in the hospital is uneventful and I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

<Hugs> Take time recover and hopefully Caz will get in some play time too! Trust me maltese can get the energy out of visitors


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sue, your Havs will be just fine-- sounds like you have everything planned. Just take care of yourself. Wishing you a successful surgery and a very very speedy recovery. Hug, Missy and the Boys.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Your pup will be fine - it's you we worry about. Have a successful surgery and speedy recovery.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:grouphug: I'm sending prayers and good thoughts your way for a successful surgery/recovery........:angel:

Cazzie will be fine.....:hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I think pre-surgery jitters include worrying about your pup(s) and family! Honey, I hope it goes well and wish you a speedy recovery! 

:grouphug: 
Kara and Gucci


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sue~ Cazzie may be a bit confused during your absence but, I'm sure he will have fun w/his fur-friends and will bounce right back when Mommy comes home.

I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers. :hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Suzy, it is understandable to be concerned. But, I am sure he will be fine. He might be a little upset for a day, but you would be surprised how fast they adjust. My prayers and thoughts are with you for a good surgery and speedy recovery.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

We will be thinking about you this week. I am sure all will go well with Cazzie too. Hugs to you and belly rubs to Cazzie!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Suzy, 

Cazzie will be fine, just worry about yourself. Maybe your DH can bring Cazzie up to your room? Might be worth asking. I've seen St. Joe's Pontiac allow it. I'll be sending you lots of positive energy on Friday and the weeks after for a swift and uneventful recovery.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wishing you all the best with your surgery, Suzy and a very speedy recovery. Hugs, amy


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug::grouphug:Get well soon! Best wishes for a speedy recovery!:hug::grouphug:
Sally


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Special thoughts and prayers to you Suzy for a fast recovery.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Suzy - we will be wishing you a fast recovery and reuniting with your baby!! It will go faster than you think, and it sounds like Cazzie will have lots of fun with daytime play and with daddy at night! You need to spend your efforts on your recovery so you can get home to your furry baby sooner!!! 
Good luck to you.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Suzy, your fears are completely normal. But I think even if he may be a little confused for a short time he will bounce back in no time. Luckily dogs seem to have short memories about such things. It's probably the same as dropping off a kid at preschool; they cling and cry until you drive off, then they are fine  

I'm sure he will be well taken care of and none of those fears will come to pass.

I'm sending prayers for a successful surgery and a complete recovery! :hug:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Suzy--first of all, take care of yourself and get well soon.

Secondly, at my hospital, pts dogs are a llowed to visit if the shot record is up to date and brought in and the dog is "clean." (a very subjective term.) Call your hospital and ask to speak to the nursing supervisor and ask what their policy is.

We find that pets visiting produce healing effects so we are all for it. We even have a group of therapy dogs that visit the more chronic patients once per week. 

I wish you well.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Suzy,

Best wishes and prayers for your upcoming surgery.
Caz will be fine and you will be so thrilled to see him after you're better.

I do hope somone can bring him to the hospital to see you after a few days.
My husband is still in the hosptial and I brought Chico to see him again today.
Cheered DH and Chico too.
We visited a few other patients and they seemed pleased to see the little guy.
Hugs and lickies from Chico and Cali,


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Suzy, wish you a healthy and speedy recovery! You have planned everything well and I am sure Cazzie will be fine. It is good that your DH will be with him at nights. Wish you all the best!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Suzy:

Just wanting to send you a ton of hugs and my two fur kids said to tell you everything will be okay with your "boy" just take care of yourself & come home well & feeling much better.

Hugs to you from Pat-
Miss Paige & Mr Roman


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Suzy,

We will be thinking about you on Friday. I know DH and family will take good care of Cazzie.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

suzyfrtz said:


> I am scheduled for some major surgery this coming Friday and probably will be in for a week. Cazzie will split his time with my two daughters-in-law. One has a Maltese who likes Cazzie and the other has an older GR female who could care less. DH will pick up Cazzie each night and bring him home. I am worried about Cazzie. He is so attached to me. I worry that he will wonder what's going on, where's mommy, and maybe "act out." I worry that he will run out onto the street or get dognapped or eaten by coyotes. I just worry about him!!!
> 
> He has stayed with both girls before with no ill effects, but has never been away from me for so long. He is one year old now. I suppose this is all part of pre-surgery angst???
> 
> ...


Steve was in the hospital for 15 days last year and the dogs looked for him for the first couple of days and were a little antsy. After that life went back to normal for them. When he did walk through the door coming home from the hospital I thought the dogs would mug him. Instead they looked at him and put their noses in the air.....then they mugged him :biggrin1:
Best of luck with your surgery.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Suzy,

Cazzie will be just fine. I have to agree with Amanda, if he's spending some time with a Maltese, he'll need the rest of the time to rest from it!
You just concentrate on yourself and getting well. Lots of prayers and good thoughts for your successful surgery and full recovery afterwards. 

We can be a pretty powerful force for good here at the forum, I've found that out first hand with a couple surgeries of my own. 
Keep us posted as best you can, we will be thinking of you and sending all our positive, healing vibes your way!

If your hospital has an absolutely no pets policy, take a small picture of Cazzie with you. It can be so uplifting to see their happy little faces!

Beverly


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We are wishing you a very successful surgery and a super speedy recovery. Any surgery is stressful enough without other worries.

No puppy is more attached than my Smarty is to me and I had to leave her on two occasions. Once last July for 10 days and this past month to take my DGD on our special yearly trip. Smarty drove my DH crazy with all her demands, after the 3rd day to stopped looking for me and did fine. When I returned she almost knocked me down she was so happy, so be careful when you come home. I’m sure with the other dogs and locations to keep her mind busy your fur baby will be fine.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

SMARTY said:


> When I returned she almost knocked me down she was so happy, so be careful when you come home. I'm sure with the other dogs and locations to keep her mind busy your fur baby will be fine.


Sandi expressed what I was thinking, so I'll just say "Ditto" to the above. 

Suzy, best wishes for good surgery results and a speedy recovery.


----------



## melissaj4 (Feb 10, 2008)

_Wishing you all the best with the surgery. 
Be sure to keep us posted. I'm sure I speak for everyone when
I say we will be thinking of you._


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Suzy, 
Wishing you a successful surgery and and a quick recovery. I'm sure Cazzy will be just fine with your family. Tell them to give him extra belly rubs.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Suzy,

You surely will be in my thoughts and prayers! :hug::angel:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Suzy
I understand you being nervous . . . but it sounds like you have a wonderful family who will take great care of Cazzie. Hopefully the time will fly and you will be reunited with him quickly and well on the road to a speedy recovery. Hugs and prayers . . .


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Thank you so much for your notes. I really appreciate your good thoughts, wishes and prayers for me in the days ahead. Some of you have been through the same thing, and knowing that all went well encourages me. I have a very good doctor, will be going to an excellent hospital, and above all, I trust in the Great Physician. 

Yesterday, DH, Cazzie and I had a nice "day away," just the three of us. It was a warmish spring day and we drove to a pretty park along the bluffs on Lake Huron. There was a long stairway down to the shore, and all three of us made it down...and back up. Cazzie did the best of all of us, no surprise there! 

Again, thanks for your encouragement. It means so much. I will be out of commission for a couple weeks but as soon as I am able to totter to the computer, I will be back on this great forum. You are a great bunch. 

I promise not to worry about Cazzie too much! :hug: Suzy


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

We'll miss you and be thinking and praying for you, Suzy! I'm sending a special guardian angel your way:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Suzy, my prayers are with you for a complication free surgery with a pleasant & quick recovery! I had major surgery about 8 yrs. ago and all went extremely well and my recovery was quicker than the norm....I put my trust in the Great Physician also! Keep us posted my dear!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

my thoughts are with you Suzy!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you Suzy.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Suzy,

Just wanted you to know I'm thinking about you tonight and sending warm, healing thoughts in your direction, and prayers to direct your surgeon's hands. God bless you and I can't wait to hear you're back and on the mend.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Suzy...

What more can I say??? :angel::kiss::hug:

Hurry back..we will miss you!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Susan, I understand your worries. I'd be the same. I'm sure things will go just fine and though they will no doubt wonder about where you are, they will be busy and distracted and well taken care of. 

Sending you postiive energy for your surgery and your recovery, hon! (((hugs)))

...... an aside...... Shelly, you MUST tell me how you turned Ollie into a Hav Angel!! I wanna know!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Praying that you will recover quickly and be home with Cazzie soon!!! Hugs to you!!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Suzy,
I hope all goes well for you today.


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

*hospital*

Hi Suzy:

Wishing you a speedy recovery. When you come home your litle guy will stay right by your side and help you heal. Havanese are very comforting dogs.
Little Racquet has been by my side these past three week as I arrived home from Asia with Pnemonia. They just know when Mommy is not feeling good.
Thinking of you.
Elayne and Racquet


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Last year I was in the hospital for 25 days and when I got home Vinny was so excited to see me. The hardest thing is trying to keep them from jumping all over you. Don't worry about anything, just concentrate on getting well!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

My husband just came home from the hospital after being there for over 2 weeks.
Cali was the only dog at home when he arrived. (Others are being groomed today).

She was hysterically happy upon seeing my husband. She jumped around and straight up in the air and "talked" and yipped and practically cried at seeing him. Then she ran around like crazy.

She is now sitting next to him on the sofa.

Suzy, you are in for a big welcome home from Cazzy.
Hope all goes well with your surgery. Hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thinking of you Suzy! Get well soon.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Just thinking of you, Suzy, sending :hug::kiss: and warm healing thoughts.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

*Update on Suzy's Surgery*

I received an Email from Suzy's husband today and I will just summarize it, as I am sure Suzy will give everyone her own update as soon as she is able.

Her husband said that although the surgery went really well, Suzy hit a glitch and had to be admitted to CCU because she has an abnormal heart beat which escalated after surgery. 

Good news is, is that the doctor was able to get it under control and so she seems to be doing fine now...:biggrin1:

Please continue to keep her in your thoughts and prayers!:biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug:*Suzy and family*:hug:


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Suzy

Prayers going up for you, hope recovery will be quick. Get Well Soon.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Suzy, we'll all be thinking of you and sending you many well wishes for a speedy recovery with a regular heart beat! :hug:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Get well soon Suzy!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Prayers to you Suzy. Get well soon!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Suzy,
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Suzy,

My prayers are going out for you to have a boring recovery. I'm so happy they were able to control the heartbeat after the surgery. Surrounding you with healing vibes.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for that update, Diane. Healing vibes being sent Suzy's way.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Suzy, wishing you a healthy and speedy recovery!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Suzy-
Thinking of you and wishing you a quick recovery:hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I hope Suzy is feeling better today.

Hugs!
Kara


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

How scary. I'm glad things were controlled. Hugs for a extra speedy recovery.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Diane, thanks for the update. 
Get well soon, Suzy!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you for the update Diane.:hug:

Sending Suzy an angel and a hug......:angel::hug:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sending lots of :grouphug: Get Well Soon!


----------

